# Glossectomy with selective neck dissection???



## lbarbar (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, 

how can i assign a CPT code for rt side partial glossectomy and rt side selective neck dissection, surgeon removed level I, II and III ...... how to code the selective neck dissection?

i can't use 38700 as surgeon removed level II and III, and can't assign 38720 or 38724 cause its less than both codes


would really appreciate your help


----------

